# GBA Games for the 3DS Ambassador Program



## Tyeforce (Jul 29, 2011)

What do you think the remaining 5 unnanounced GBA games for the 3DS Ambassador program will be?

Keep in mind, these are the 5 GBA games that have already been confirmed:

Mario Kart: Super Circuit
Mario vs. Donkey Kong
Metroid Fusion
WarioWare, Inc.: Mega Microgame$
Yoshi's Island: Super Mario Advance 3

Also note that because polls are limited to 25 choices, I only choose the 25 most likely games that Nintendo would choose. The following was excluded:

All third party games
The Game Boy Advance Video and Classic NES Series games
Any games that weren't released in all regions (Densetsu no Stafy, Rhythm Tengoku, Drill Dozer, etc.)
Any series that is already represented by one of the 5 announced GBA games (Super Mario Advance, Metroid, WarioWare)
All Pok?mon games (except Pok?mon Pinball: Ruby & Sapphire) due to the lack of connectivity
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past / Four Swords because Nintendo is releasing Four Swords as a free DSiWare game, and may be planning to release A Link to the Past as a 3D Classic (according to Miyamoto)


Personally, I'd like to see DK: King of Swing, Fire Emblem, Kirby: Nightmare in Dream Land, The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap, and Pok?mon Pinball: Ruby & Sapphire.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 29, 2011)

...Um, WTF? I tried to make a poll for this thread after posting it, and after taking the time to copy/paste every single one of the 25 games into each field (because it doesn't let you just copy/paste a big list like TBT 1.0 did...), it tells me that "you can only make a poll within 3 minutes of posting a thread". Um, WTF Jeremy? Why is TBT 2.0 turning out to be more and more of a big step backwards from TBT 1.0? I noticed it doesn't even give you an option to let people choose a set amount of answers for polls (it only lets you choose one answer, or as many answers as you want, but what I needed was exactly 5 answers).


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2011)

Because vB sucks


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 29, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Because vB sucks


QFT.

What did we get out of the move? A shop feature that's used to "buy new features" (AKA remove stupid limitations that shouldn't exist in the first place) that nobody even likes. We should've stayed with Zetaboards. They had a better messaging system, a better layout, better features, and anything that was missing could be added through add-ons.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 29, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> QFT.
> 
> What did we get out of the move? A shop feature that's used to "buy new features" (AKA remove stupid limitations that shouldn't exist in the first place) that nobody even likes. We should've stayed with Zetaboards. They had a better messaging system, a better layout, better features, and anything that was missing could be added through add-ons.


 
The shop's being expanded once the whole site RP gets off the ground.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 29, 2011)

There ya go.

I'd really like to see Pokemon games in the mix. But from the choices, I'd choose:

Donkey Kong Country
Kirby: Nightmare in Dream Land
Mario Tennis: Power Tour
Pok?mon Pinball: Ruby & Sapphire
The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 29, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> The shop's being expanded once the whole site RP gets off the ground.


That still doesn't change the fact that it's being used to force us to remove limitations that shouldn't be in place to begin with. We should be able to store as many PMs as vBulletin allows. We should be able to use the largest avatar size that the admin allows for the forum. We should be able to have animated avatars. We should be able to have the maximum amount of images in our signatures that the admin allows. We should be able to change our custom user titles. We should be able to create our own groups. All of this should be default, but instead we're forced to use the stupid forum currency to buy these features. That's a step backwards in my book, not a step forwards.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 29, 2011)

SockHead said:


> There ya go.
> 
> I'd really like to see Pokemon games in the mix. But from the choices, I'd choose:
> 
> ...


Thank you!!

And I was going to edit the first post after I made the poll to explain why some games are excluded, but then that whole mess happened. =p

Anyway, the poll is limited to 25 answers, so I had to limit it to 25 games. All third party games are excluded, of course, as well as the Game Boy Advance Video and Classic NES Series games. I only included games that were released in all regions (so no Densetsu no Stafy, Rhythm Tengoku, Drill Dozer, etc.) Als, I excluded any games from a series that has already been chosen as one of the 10 free GBA games (the Super Mario Advance games, Metroid, and WarioWare), and a few other games are excluded for various reasons (the main series Pok?mon games because they wouldn't be beatable without the other versions, and The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past / Four Swords because Four Swords is being released as a free DSiWare game).


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 29, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> All of this should be default, but instead we're forced to use the stupid forum currency to buy these features. That's a step backwards in my book, not a step forwards.


Yeah, I agree.

I have both of the Kirby games and Advance Wars 2. They are fun, but Nightmare in Dreamland is still the coolest of the those choices.


----------



## Micah (Jul 29, 2011)

Fire Emblem
Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones
Mario Tennis
Mario Golf
Mario & Luigi


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2011)

What you are complaining about is a very minor thing that I can extend.  You are overlooking a lot of the new things.  With polls, for example, you can do public polls.  That's just one example.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 29, 2011)

Micah said:


> Fire Emblem
> Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones
> Mario Tennis
> Mario Golf
> Mario & Luigi


Lol, I forgot to say "try to keep your answers plausible". There's no way we're gonna get TWO Fire Emblem games and SIX Mario games, lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 29, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> What you are complaining about is a very minor thing that I can extend.  You are overlooking a lot of the new things.  With polls, for example, you can do public polls.  That's just one example.


Okay, well that's strange that it has a 3 minute time limit by default. Doesn't make any sense at all. And can you add the ability to set a limit for multiple answers? As it is now, there's no way to set it so people can only select 5 answers. The question asks you to choose 5 games, but nothing's stopping anyone from choosing all 25. (EDIT: As it seems someone already has. >_>)

And my other point is still valid:


Tyeforce said:


> That still doesn't change the fact that it's being used to force us to remove limitations that shouldn't be in place to begin with. We should be able to store as many PMs as vBulletin allows. We should be able to use the largest avatar size that the admin allows for the forum. We should be able to have animated avatars. We should be able to have the maximum amount of images in our signatures that the admin allows. We should be able to change our custom user titles. We should be able to create our own groups. All of this should be default, but instead we're forced to use the stupid forum currency to buy these features. That's a step backwards in my book, not a step forwards.



I don't mean to sound rude or anything, and I know you put a lot of work into this site, but there's a lot of changes that I don't agree with, and I know I'm not alone on that. Why fix what's not broken?


----------



## Brad (Jul 30, 2011)

ZELDA!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 30, 2011)

Golden Sun, Kirby: Nightmare in Dreamland, Fire Emblem and then both Ruby and Sapphire. If I could have my way. I would send them money just for that. o: Other wise it's Minish Cap and Mario & Luigi.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2011)

If we get Advance Wars and Fire Emblem, I won't feel so bad for not waiting!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 30, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Okay, well that's strange that it has a 3 minute time limit by default. Doesn't make any sense at all. And can you add the ability to set a limit for multiple answers? As it is now, there's no way to set it so people can only select 5 answers. The question asks you to choose 5 games, but nothing's stopping anyone from choosing all 25. (EDIT: As it seems someone already has. >_>)
> 
> And my other point is still valid:
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you Tyeforce, I am annoyed at how I have to delete my PM's when I reach the limit and the fact that everything we enjoyed on TBT 1.0 has to be paid for now...

I usually don't moan or complain about things, but this is truly weird...

*Though I still do like TBT 2.0.*


----------



## PaJami (Jul 30, 2011)

Five of those I haven't played that I'd LIKE to would be either Advanced Wars, either Fire Emblem, either Kirby (but it seems Nightmare has more positive feedback), Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap, and Mario Tennis (or Pokemon/Mario Pinball) I haven't played many of the games listed (as a kid, I chose games based on my interests, not first party developers or good games ((that meant I was stuck with Jimmy Neutron games, Micky Mouse games, etc.)) so it would be neat to try a few out on my 3DS


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 30, 2011)

-Any GBA Pokemon game
-Mario vs. Donkey Kong
-Kirby: Nightmare in Dream Land or Amazing Mirror
-LoZ: The Minish Cap
-M&L:SS


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, this is tough. Yoshi Topsy Turvy should be a game. The 3DS has the technology, and I never beat the game :|


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 30, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> Wow, this is tough. Yoshi Topsy Turvy should be a game. The 3DS has the technology, and I never beat the game :|


Yeah, if Nintendo does put Game Boy Advance games on Virtual Console in the future, I hope they put that, Drill Dozer, and WarioWare: Twisted! on it with updated 3DS motion controls. I doubt we'll get any of them as of of the free games, though. Especially because Yoshi and WarioWare are already represented by Yoshi's Island: Super Mario Advance 3 and WarioWare, Inc.: Mega Microgame$, and Drill Dozer was never released in Europe.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 30, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Yeah, if Nintendo does put Game Boy Advance games on Virtual Console in the future, I hope they put that, Drill Dozer, and WarioWare: Twisted! on it with updated 3DS motion controls. I doubt we'll get any of them as of of the free games, though. Especially because Yoshi and WarioWare are already represented by Yoshi's Island: Super Mario Advance 3 and WarioWare, Inc.: Mega Microgame$, and Drill Dozer was never released in Europe.


Did you see my reply in this topic?


----------



## Morkie (Jul 30, 2011)

I would like to see:

Fire Emblem 
Golden Sun
The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap
Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga
Pokemon Pinball


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 30, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Did you see my reply in this topic?


Yeah, but why are you quoting that post? lol We're back on subject now. I guess Jeremy would rather ignore us than give us a good reason why he prefers to put a limit on the abilities we had at TBT 1.0.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Yeah, but why are you quoting that post? lol We're back on subject now. I guess Jeremy would rather ignore us than give us a good reason why he prefers to put a limit on the abilities we had at TBT 1.0.


 
There are very few things that TBT 1.0 had that TBT 2.0 doesn't.  The only big thing is the Inbox.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 30, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Yeah, but why are you quoting that post? lol We're back on subject now. I guess Jeremy would rather ignore us than give us a good reason why he prefers to put a limit on the abilities we had at TBT 1.0.


 jeremy being jeremy


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 30, 2011)

Voting for all of them because I can! /trollface

But I want both Kirby games, Minish Cap, M&L, and Dr. Mario.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 30, 2011)

People whined at TBT 1.0 and now people are whining at TBT 2.0. I think Jeremy's smart enough to know that it is impossible to please everyone and that he doesn't have to.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 31, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> There are very few things that TBT 1.0 had that TBT 2.0 doesn't.  The only big thing is the Inbox.


Yeah, TBT 2.0 has that stuff, as long as you're willing to pay the Bells to buy those features back.

And some of the features have received a big downgrade, like polls. There used to be no time limit on polls, and more poll options. Hell, I think you could even create multiple polls in the same thread on TBT 1.0.


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 31, 2011)

wat about mario advance?


----------



## Micah (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope we don't get Mario Party Advance because that was one of the few GBA games I actually owned.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 31, 2011)

Micah said:


> I hope we don't get Mario Party Advance because that was one of the few GBA games I actually owned.


Awww Micah... I hope that we do as that's the only Mario Party game I am missing to have the complete collection of Mario Party 1, Mario Party 2, Mario Party 3, Mario Party 4, Mario Party 5, Mario Party 6, Mario Party 7, Mario Party 8 and Mario Party DS.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 31, 2011)

Micah said:


> I hope we don't get Mario Party Advance because that was one of the few GBA games I actually owned.


 
I hope so too. Because Mario Party games suck.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 31, 2011)

Tom said:


> I hope so too. Because Mario Party games sucked after 3.


 fix'd, nbd


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 31, 2011)

ToontownLeroy said:


> wat about mario advance?


I excluded the other 3 Mario Advance games because I thought it would be very unlikely that Nintendo would give us more than one. But now there's a rumor that Super Mario Advance 4: Super Mario Bros. 3 is also one of the 10 GBA games, along with Kirby & the Amazing Mirror, so I don't know what to believe now.

http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=157873


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 31, 2011)

I already have most of the games listed, but it would be nice to have them for download. I don't want to damage the cartridges any further.


----------

